

Microsoft Pulls IE8 OMGIGP Vomit Ad - JacobAldridge
http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,28348,25727405-5014239,00.html

======
jsz0
It's more creepy than offensive mostly because of her extreme reaction. It
forces you to kind of use your imagination. It's obviously not some soft-core
girl-on-girl porn she's seeing. It's obviously something far worse which is
just really creepy. My first thought was child porn. I doubt that's what
Microsoft intended but you gotta be careful suggesting something is REALLY bad
or people will assume the absolute worst in many cases.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I don't know why you were downvoted. I'm guessing that's exactly why it was
pulled.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Hey, where'd that comment go?

------
emontero1
I watched the ad a couple of days ago and couldn't help but wonder: what in
the world is wrong with Microsoft?! For a company with vast financial
resources available (in 2008, cash reserves, short-term investments and cash
equivalents totaled $20 billion), MS has been fumbling royally with their ad
campaigns recently. Seinfeld, anyone? _Unbelievable_.

------
JacobAldridge
I find this interesting, given the discussion here two days ago -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=681764>

Especially, snprbob86's comment that the vomit ad was the only one of
interest.

------
jacquesm
fear sells...

Sersiouly, if you have to stoop to such a low in order to push your product
then that says something about the company behind it.

You can compete on merits, price, business model, all kinds of ways to get
consumers to buy your product over someone else's. To play the fear card puts
you right in the same bracket with some of the scum of the earth.

I'd expect a lot better from microsoft and I'm glad they pulled the ad, and I
do not think that pulling it was part of the original strategy.

~~~
colinplamondon
Seriously? Fear? Are we rocking this Focus on the Family style now?

It was a 50's housewife throwing up after seeing her husband's goat-fucking
porn, as 100% up-front ad for IE8's porn mode. Maybe I have a juvenile sense
of humor, but I thought it was hilarious.

And, yes, every other browser has porn mode, but at least Microsoft had the
balls to advertise it for what it is.

"It's for banking security, honest!"

------
ZeroGravitas
"It was directed by Bobcat Goldthwaite, who rose - and fell from - fame after
starring as Zed in the hit Police Academy movies. "

------
TrevorJ
It is always weird to see a large company try to take something viral and just
miss the mark in some weird way.

